# Christmas doggies :D



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

In the down time at work I've been taking photos of my dogs near the christmas tree ROFL.









Havoc 17 months now! 









Dexter 14 wks, one of the puppies I bred owned now by my friend Corinne who I work with. 









Mayhem  who is 6 months old now! 









Apollo 14wks also another puppy I bred. 



and here are just some fun other photos of the crew as of late








Apollo and Mayhem 









Havoc and Loki <3 my boyyyyyz









Azrael... I need a cool call name for her. Saying Azrael is too hard lol. 









Apollo relaxing after his first day at work with Havoc. 



Thanks for lookin!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Those are great pics of your gorgeous pack, thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful Christmas shots-love the playing pic-cute pups


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are beautiful pictures!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I will NEVER get tired of seeing those beauties! :wub:

The one of Havoc and Loki....:wub::wub::wub: And WOW, Mayhem is getting so big! 
The first one of Havoc is GORGEOUS! Oh, who am I kidding, they're all gorgeous. 

Now, who is Azrael? She's such a cutie!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I will NEVER get tired of seeing those beauties! :wub:
> 
> The one of Havoc and Loki....:wub::wub::wub: And WOW, Mayhem is getting so big!
> The first one of Havoc is GORGEOUS! Oh, who am I kidding, they're all gorgeous.
> ...


Thank you Linda! The one of Havoc is definitely my favorite. He is looking very adult now 

Azrael is another one of the puppies I bred from the same litter. She was the only black one


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:dancingtree: Enjoyed the pictures of your beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful pack of dogs! :wub:

Now about that gorgeous black girl.

Cinder
Coal
Nyx
Onyx
Ashes or Ash
Ebony
Ember
Eclipse
Jett or Jetta
Noir
Phantom
Shade
Shadow
Raven
Twilight
Fury
Rogue
Panther
Ninja
Morticia
Wednesday
Gothic
Luna
Magic
Nightshade
Voodoo


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm so jealous of all the GSD's you have.
So beautiful and sure all have their own special personalities to bring to the table. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

What great pictures, and beautiful dogs! If only I could get Baxter to sit by the tree without rearranging the tree skirt, pruning the branches, removing the ornaments....


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

:wub:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope Santa has a stocking for them all. haha


----------

